# Indie Guitars...any love?



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

I picked up an Indie Shape Total Natural from JSD's Guitar Shack and it's quickly become my favorite guitar. Down here in Texas (well in most of America) no one's heard of them. Not sure about the rest of their line, but if they match the quality of mine they should be a household name!


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great bang for the buck. I should totally get one. I tried all of their models last april in some sort of "gear fest" and I was surprised how well they were made. And the price tag is very friendly also.


----------



## Will Chen (Jul 15, 2009)

dufe32 said:


> Great bang for the buck. I should totally get one. I tried all of their models last april in some sort of "gear fest" and I was surprised how well they were made. And the price tag is very friendly also.


Was that the "blind" challenge they had? I read they were doing something like that...


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

Will Chen said:


> Was that the "blind" challenge they had? I read they were doing something like that...


Not a blind test, I was invited to a "gear fest" with a bunch of guitarists in Cornwall last april and the Indie rep was there with all their different models. Great craftsmanship, I wouldn't be afraid to show up at any gig with an Indie guitar. My next purchase when I can gather some $$.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My local music shop carries them and I've tried a few models. Not bad at all, well made and some cool mojo but the prices here are a bit too high for them.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hate to dig up an old thread but...

whats the deal with these guitars? they any good?

http://brockville.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...14th-15th-W0QQAdIdZ485158920QQfeaturedAdZtrue

just wondering if a road trip next weekend would be worth it...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure. This forum is fairly low in brand snobs per capita. If its good and a good value, ppl will say so.


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

There's a local shop to me that carries them - played a few and they seem like great guitars for the buck. It's a small shop though, and the owner is a luthier and balances and dresses the frets and sets them up before he sells them.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

That would be nice. I have tryed some guitars in "big" stores that are improperly set up (probably from factory) and are very out of tune which I believe the guys in the store should keep up with.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Cool...I like the 'Casper the friendly ghost' headstock!
-Mikey


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

they don't 'seem' like bad guitars...i haven't played one before though...reviews i've seen online seem favourable...so i guess with "up to 75% off" a drive to cornwall may not be a bad thing...


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I've played a few of them, and I think they're pretty good. They play well, and feel like solid instruments, fit and finish seems good, pick-ups weren't bad on the ones I tried out. Not gonna lie, I almost left the shop with one of their ES335 Copies.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

If my memory serves me well, there was a small music store not far from Peggy's Cove NS that carried Indie guitars. I remember being very skeptical, as is usual when I encounter such brands (Sparrow is another one like that), but they played well, sounded acceptable, and looked great. At the time I was mulling over a hollowbody purchase (ended up with a Gretsch from elsewhere). One has to be careful with imports, but these seemed like a good deal, even if one had to do some hotrodding.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've always wanted a fluer de lis like this one, only in orange burst

http://www.indieguitars.com/admin/library/fdlcherryburst.jpg


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've played a few Indie guitars, and I've always been impressed with the quality you get for the price. I'd put them on par with the PRS SE guitars, and upper end Agiles in terms of value. I'm actually considering making the drive from Ottawa and checking out the sale.


----------

